# Pro plaster queensland



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

A big thanks to the team at pro plaster any time i have any issue i have it resolved then and there they are always there to help its the way it should be


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Great service, but I don't find their website appealing.


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Yeah should make it more like plastering supplies his is awesome


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

I know they don't have much hey plus half there stuff is $20 to $30 more and you need to spend over $500 for free delivery plastering supplies is the best you can get so much stuff and only need to spend $100 for free delivery


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

Sweendog87 said:


> I know they don't have much hey plus half there stuff is $20 to $30 more and you need to spend over $500 for free delivery plastering supplies is the best you can get so much stuff and only need to spend $100 for free delivery


check plastering supplies shop on ebay, it might have free delivery even for small items


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Yeah im pretty sure through the ebay link some times it is


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

Yes they do but they say free delivery but the actual item us 5 to $10 more cheeky buggers figured that out the other day


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

Actually that's not all item just did some checking and for some items it only like $1 or 2 more witch is fine and some are even cheaper on ebay like the delko internal banjo part it's like $3 less and free delivery on ebay sweet


----------

